# Update on lump on Hope's back. Vet/pathology report.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry to start a new message but I hate for people to have to dig through pages of an older post to get an update.

Vet called this morning. I was surprised (not in a good way) that he called himself, not one of his techs (who I really like and am comfortable).

He said good news and bad news. Good news is that pathologist told him that he did not see evidence of cancer but bad news is that he is concerned what this is and why she has it. 

I believe he called it inflammatory histo-something. What was on the slides were very inflamed cells. Could come from an infection (of what?) or injury (again, what?). There are not answers to my "whats". I did tell him that it has gotten larger. If you go to her waist and then up toward her back, it is located right between. It is VERY visible even through her light cream fur.

I am stopping by after work to get antibiotics. If it is an infection, it will get better. If it gets larger or worse in any way during the next 10 days it must come out surgically. He said that is the only way, then, of knowing what it really is and making it go away.

So. I am grateful that thus far it shows no evidence of cancer. I was hoping to hear that it was a sebaceous cyst or something they knew was not an issue and really benign and simple. It could be from an injury from rough play. My monkeys are wild and run like greyhounds (and sometimes bonk into things like table legs) and romp and nibble each other. He said it could be that. 

So, please keep her in your t's & p's over the next few days and let's all cross our fingers and paws that it is a simple infection and the medicine helps it go away quickly! 

I really appreciated all your kind thoughts and messages of encouragement!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope it ends up just being an infection and goes away with the antibiotics. I will be praying it is nothing serious


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, that is good news! Hopefully it's a simple infection & will resolve with the antibiotics. Will keep sending positive thoughts your way....


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

The waiting for antibiotics to work is always agony. But hopefully, it will just "go away!" Love and kisses to Hope!!:love7:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is good news! I will be keeping sweet little Hope in my thoughts and hoping the antibiotics resolve this quickly for her. xx


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

i hope shes ok, ill keep my fingers crossed for her x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hopeful for Hope 
*gentle pats on head for Hope*


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

It's not cancer, that is IMPORTANT to dwell or right now. I am sure she's going to be fine. Just love on her and keep up on the meds


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Hope you silly girl where have you been been playing??

Big hopes for Little hope (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

many calming and healing vibes for dear little hope!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sending good vibes your way...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Prayers for healing for Hope and prayers for peace for your family.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe a histiocytoma? I know it's hard to get everything when doctors are talking and we are upset. But if that's what he said, there is an excellent prognosis. 

A couple links if you are interested ..... (Scroll down to histiocytoma's on the first link). It's kind of technical but it is good. The second link is in laymans language.) 

Canine Round Cell Tumors

Canine Histiocytoma


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the links! 
It is under the skin. I tried taking some pictures but it was pointless. A raised knot under the skin of a cream dog. What was I thinking?
Histo-whatever was in reference to the inflamed cells. He said the pathologist has no diagnosis except that he saw 3 slides with very inflamed cells. 

I got her antibiotics and feel SO fortunate. Rather than liquid (again, like syringing something into the mouth of an octopus) I asked for pills. I got a chewable that she gets half of once a day. She gobbled it in a tiny piece of S&C Carnivore Crunch. This will make things so much easier!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

AW, hoping she is feeling better soon.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Send lots of positive thoughts to little Hope.

Hopefully the antibiotics will solve the problem.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope the antibiotics kick it!!! Sounds like the chewables are the way to go, so much easier than trying to get a liquid down. Good call!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thinking of you Hopey! Get better!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had an italian greyhound that got one of these around her tail/rectum area. She had it removed---they were sure it was cancer. Not. Was on antibiotics, and it did not come back. Hope that your pups goes away too. Sue


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi karen just getting back to forum my pc has been broke so sorry to hear about my little hope you know her and ruby are my favs i saw a new puppy on your pic who is this cutie boy ive missed bunches in 3 weeks out hope little hope is all better soon


----------

